# 3 bullied chickens :(



## Chickenmadkaris (Apr 29, 2013)

I have recently added three chickens to the two i already have, after some of my chickens where taken by a fox. The breeds i had are a speckled rock and a columbian blacktail, however i have added a boven light sussex and a bluebell.the problem is that my speckled rock chicken is quite mean to the new ones. I know this is expected because of the pecking order but i was wondering if there was anything i could do to help or if not how longit will continue for.any suggestions?please help me if you can!

Chickenmadkaris


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I would pen the new comers until the originals get use to them. Also I've always been told to quaretine when adding older birds to an existing flock to reduce chances of illness. When I was given a laying hen last November I quarentined her for 30 days in a seperate pen, which worked out nice since by 30 days the others already were use to seeing her.


----------



## Chickenmadkaris (Apr 29, 2013)

i was thinking about seperating them for a while but i still wasnt sure about night time when they are together in the coop. Should i keep them in the same area or seperate them at night as this is when the pecking is worse?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Can you make a divider in the coop, or maybe have a dog crate you can put them in inside the coop for at night?


----------



## Chickenmadkaris (Apr 29, 2013)

im not sure if i can...i dont really have anything to divide it with.i was thinking would it be better if i put the new ones to bed first and then the older ones because then the new ones wouldnt be intruding then?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah but the chickens will be awake before you get outside to open the coop and reseperate them. That will give plenty of time for more injuries.


----------



## Chickenmadkaris (Apr 29, 2013)

oh yeah.....i will see if i can use anything...is there anything else that will stop the pecking till they get used to eachother?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm not sure, the pecking is them doing their pecking order. If there is blood they'll peck even more. There is a product called Blu-kote that you can put on the injured spot so other wont pick it. I believe you can get it from store like Tractor Supply. 








*not my image, from google


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Gosh, you should never just throw new chickens in with an established flock. As you can see, it doesn't work. Separate them and have something where they can see each other. The three new ones don't need to roost right away, they need to be safe. I have gone to a discount store and bought a pen for dogs. It's metal and you can fold it flat, but, I use it so much it has paid for itself. About $80. I set it up in the coop, can be against the wall and put netting over it. That way, they're in the coop and the other hens see them and get use to them. Keep them separated for at least a week. I also like to use a saw horse and let the newbies use that as a roost for a couple of weeks. They'll try and use the big girl roost by themselves after a bit. Are these new ones full grown hens? How old are the other two?


----------



## Chickenmadkaris (Apr 29, 2013)

the new chickens are round about 16 weeks old and the other hens are 2 in october. i seperated them today by leaving the new ones in the run and letting the others stay free range like normal and they seem ok. the thing is that only one of my older chickens is pecking...the other one is acctually stopping her and shes sort of protecting the new ones by not letting the pecking one near them. Also the one pecking normally isnt like this and she was also once a new chicken to my origional hens.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

That makes sence. The hen thats pecking is at the bottom of the pecking order so she is picking on the newbies so she can be above them. I've noticed my lower members react more aggessively than my high hens when it comes to adding new birds.


----------



## Chickenmadkaris (Apr 29, 2013)

it must be that then as before she was always bottom of the pecking order....at least my chicken at the top is telling her off for being mean.


----------

